# I'm buying it



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

For those of you who followed the thread Canadian Choices Suck, you know about the new scroll saw being dropped off for me to test. My testing is complete and this saw is sold. I'm loving this saw. 
The first piece was just a little one that was featured in a recent magazine. I thought that it would be a good beginning test piece. It took about 1 hour to cut and as soon as I posted it on line, it was sold about an hour later. Go figure. Now I have to cut another one. Oh the hardships....:laughing:









I wasn't happy with that simple test. So, I decided to do something more. I sat down at the saw and started cutting. 16 hours later, (not including any drilling or sanding) I had this piece. Not my design, but a nice piece none the less. For those of you who are interested in sitting at a saw for 16 hours, be forwarned....you @$$ will get sore. :laughing:









Now I just have to come up with another frame idea. It's gonna be kind of tough to top that last bamboo one. I'm thinking something very simple for this cutting. I'll post the finished product later.
Thanks for looking.
Ken


----------



## woody woodturner (Jul 9, 2010)

nice work kenbo:thumbsup:


----------



## slatron25 (Dec 18, 2007)

Very cool work. You might get the hang of it after all. :yes: Now I've gotta to read the "Canadian Choices Suck" thread to catch up.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Awesome work Ken, I really like both pieces. For the cat piece, if I might suggest, a simple frame but in a wood indigenous to the location of the cats natural habitat? Just a thought.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Beautiful as always Ken. Somehow, to me, that "bamboo" frame you did before would be PERFECT for this one, although I'm not sure WHY it seems that way to me since I associate bamboo with Japan and I don't think those cats live in Japan.

Anyway, let us know what you do come up with.

Paul


----------



## newshop (May 2, 2010)

Ken,

Amazing...

When I look at the work the two things that come to mind, for some reason, are rope (hemp) or copper.

I think some kind of frame covered in copper that has been aged would be neat?? 

My $0.02 worth.

Tim


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments and the suggestions for the frame guys. I'm in agreement that the frame should be something simple this time. I'm going to put the project aside for a bit and think about it.


----------



## drcollins804 (Jan 11, 2008)

I've heard from others with that saw that it is really sweet. I expected you to keep it. Will check out your review later. Have fun.
David


----------



## matero09 (Jul 16, 2010)

LORD! you are too obsessive! .

I like your obsessive.

Woow ass 16 hours. ouch lol.

Beautiful.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Ken, I'm starting to wonder if you aren't the prophetic "SSS". 

The old world masters foretold of a "Master of Masters" that would come to be known as the . . . . . . . 

Savant Scroll Sawyer​

>


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks for blowing my cover T.T. :laughing:


----------



## newshop (May 2, 2010)

*Sss*

TT, you have also heard the prophecy of the one foretold as SSS! 

He must be the one, they said he came from the north riding on his Excaliber...I read it in Revelations I think it was...

Holy crap I can tell my future children of this...all because I joined a wood working forum...

Tim


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Beautiful work Ken.
Both pieces are awesome. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## ihackwood (Sep 5, 2009)

as usual ken very nice how about some leaves carved out of the frame theyre jungle cats right


----------



## btyirin (Aug 14, 2008)

Ditto Mikes reply. They are both awesome.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks guys. I'm pretty sure that I have the frame design ironed out and I'm probably going to start working on it this weekend. (sooner if time allows) I'm kinda anxious to get this one done because I have another one waiting in the wings. Thanks again for the kind words.
Ken


----------



## woody woodturner (Jul 9, 2010)

hey kenbo have you bought the scroll saw yet:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

woody woodturner said:


> hey kenbo have you bought the scroll saw yet:laughing::laughing::laughing:


Heck yeah!! And I've already sold one of my other ones. It's still a sweet saw.
:thumbsup:


----------



## kenmtb (Jul 15, 2010)

The cat piece is so intense! I am amazed at your attention to detail. How long have you been doing scroll saw work? You so beautiful work.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

kenmtb said:


> How long have you been doing scroll saw work?


Thanks for the compliment. I've been doing different types of wood working since about age 10, so that's about 31 years, but I have been scrolling for approximately 16 years now.


----------



## woodman42 (Aug 6, 2007)

Great job Ken. That must really take patience to sit at that for 16 hrs.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

woodman42 said:


> Great job Ken. That must really take patience to sit at that for 16 hrs.


 

No patience involved, I just really enjoy doing it. :laughing:


----------



## woodman42 (Aug 6, 2007)

This is true.


----------



## ihackwood (Sep 5, 2009)

ok you guys may think its stupid but hear me out first,


remember when arcade games were made back in the day the sit down car driving ones? whynot make a set up likethatyou could have thesaw almost inverted,to what ever position was the best, a comfy seat lights fan etc it would be dedicated seating but it would probably be good for long stretches, think about it going under a set of stairs maybe good way to maximize space huh 

it was an idea anyway, good job as usual kenbo


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Don't think that is a crazy idea iHack. I've been trying to think of a way where the pedal for my saw is extended out in front of me kind of like the highway pegs on a motorcycle. With a more comfortable chair. My wife has also offered to add more padding to the chair which would help immensly. Your idea isn't that crazy. I'll be thinking about this one.
Ken
:yes:


----------



## ihackwood (Sep 5, 2009)

thanks ken, do you want me to hack out a prototype lol

its in my head plain as day lol dam visions, good luck buddy


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Heck ya!! Let's see some serious video chair scrollin'.

Who would make it for us?
Midway or Ronco?

What would we call it?
The Scroll Lounger?
no
Reclina-scroll?
no
The Scroll Master 2000?
no
ROCK AND SCROLLLLLLLL!!!!!
um..........no
The Sit n' Fret.
no, that's for a different room of the house.
The Scroll Pod.
no
We'll figure it out.
Ken


----------



## ihackwood (Sep 5, 2009)

hahah we think alike i sat here for a few minutes trying to come up with a name, kinda like frogger but mine were gay haha,

i think it was midway and bally that makes vid games btw hahaha

but ronco was a classic huh the inside the egg egg beater wtf the pocket fisherman lol oh and then you could cut down coke bottles too,

i was born in the wrong decade, hacko i can see my corporate jet now hahaha


----------

